# Sony a55 - Hands on Review



## jason324

I just finished my review of the Sony a55 if you would like to check it out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





http://jhpvideotutorials.com/2011/05/11/sony-alpha-55-hands-on-review/http://jhpvideotutorials.com/?p=4732

Great camera!!

Best,
Jay


----------



## chito beach

Nice start to the review.  I have had my A55 since October last year and now also own the A580 they are the best bang for the buck in the DSLR industry.  I mostly shoot with old Minolta Legacy lenses such as the 35-70mm F4, 50mm F1.7 both purchased in like new condition for under 75.00 each.


----------



## chaosrealm93

cool


----------



## Jasonstrat

I currently have the 350. I am unhappy w the low light iso, how does the 55 and the 580 compare?


----------



## chito beach

Jasonstrat said:


> I currently have the 350. I am unhappy w the low light iso, how does the 55 and the 580 compare?


 

The A580 has abuot half a stop advantage over the A55 and both are stellar compared to your a350.   The A350 800 ISO is questionable.

 I shoot at 1600 ISO on the A55 all the time.  comparrision is shooting at 200 ISO on the 350 is about the same as 1600 on the A55 or A580






100% crop ISO 1600, F6.3, 1/320th.  500mm sigma lens hand held EXIF is intact


----------



## Jasonstrat

That's impressive. I have heard this consistently regarding the iso. The same photo w the 350 would be extremely noisy. What post production work did you do to the photo?  Any noise reduction?  I'd say that is very close to the 200 ISo on the 350.


----------



## chito beach

Jasonstrat said:


> That's impressive. I have heard this consistently regarding the iso. The same photo w the 350 would be extremely noisy. What post production work did you do to the photo?  Any noise reduction?  I'd say that is very close to the 200 ISo on the 350.



no noise reduction some sharpening. ( Love that Sigma Bigma lens  LOL). The shot was taken during the rain with on camera flash right at sunset with the A55


----------



## jason324

Thanks for the comments  

Yeah, The ISO performance will blow away the 350 for sure.  I would go with the 580 over the 55 as I don't care for LCD view of the real world. Just my opinion though as many love it!! 

Best,
Jay


----------



## chito beach

jason324 said:


> Thanks for the comments
> 
> Yeah, The ISO performance will blow away the 350 for sure.  I would go with the 580 over the 55 as I don't care for LCD view of the real world. Just my opinion though as many love it!!
> 
> Best,
> Jay



the LCD can be a big plus for those learning to use manual mode on a camera as the Sony version of live view adjusts with the settings you have set in the camera.  So you can see in the EVF what differences your settings have made before taking your shot


----------



## rickztahone

did you ever happen to review this camera with the stock 18-55mm lens?


----------



## chito beach

rickztahone said:


> did you ever happen to review this camera with the stock 18-55mm lens?



I sold the lens immediately almost after purchase its not worth anything.  You can get an older minolta lenses that are 10X the quality for around 50.00 on ebay


----------



## jason324

[/QUOTE]

the LCD can be a big plus for those learning to use manual mode on a camera as the Sony version of live view adjusts with the settings you have set in the camera.  So you can see in the EVF what differences your settings have made before taking your shot[/QUOTE]

Very good point 



rickztahone said:


> did you ever happen to review this camera with the stock 18-55mm lens?



No I did not as I was reviewing both he canon t3i and the Sony a55 I wanted the same lens for both camera bodies. This way I could do a fair comparison of each camera using the same lens. 

Best,
Jay


----------



## jason324

Updated links.


----------



## luxmariaj

Cool


----------



## PhillipReynes

It's a great camera I have two of them and just got two a77's.  I love my a55's and have been using them for about a year.  I got my a77's yesterday.


----------



## jason324

Awesome!! I just finished my a77 review, be sure to check it our Phillip!! 

Sony Alpha 77 - In Depth Hands on Review, HD Video Samples, Photos, and More.. | sonyalphalab.com

Best,
Jay


----------

